# Suggested tweaks for the Gizmo?



## Robscix (Apr 15, 2010)

Hey, bit new hear and I was reading around that many of you have modded your Gizmos. Can I ask what are the best mods to do to improve the sound quality?


----------



## dvenardos (Sep 27, 2008)

http://www.tweakcityaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=333
http://www.tweakcityaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=390


----------



## emac (Feb 13, 2008)

I've done dweekie's mods to my Gizmo. Only have 1, so did the stereo mods. Much, much better than before. I'm using it right now w/ my modded Constantine DAC and GR Research Paradox 1's, and really enjoy it. Soundstage is deep and very tonally accurate. Not quite to the level of my Mini's and O-3 systems, but only a couple of percentage points behind. Also perfect for my computer and near field listening. However, keep in mind that even after mods, the Gizmo doesn't make everything sound superb. I recently tried my modded Gizmo w/ my Mini's. Sounded thinner than I'm used to. Probably not enough juice for the Mini's. Worth mentioning that the modded version did sound better than the stock version, which I didn't like the sound of at all.


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Stereo mods?


----------



## emac (Feb 13, 2008)

django1 said:


> Stereo mods?


As opposed to the mods where dweekie used 2 Gizmos and made each mono. Couldn't think of a better way of describing it.


----------

